# towards inner peace cd?



## 18499 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have done the IBS audio prog 100 and really want to start this cd, does anybody know where i can order it from, i dont seem to be able t find it!?Thanks v much


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Try http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htm The Towards Inner Peace title is at the bottom of the page. I'm working through it now, it's been very beneficial for me (I finished the IBS audio 100 in December).Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I LOVE the TIP cd. I fall asleep almost immediately.


----------



## 18499 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks very much! Mikes hypno tapes were great so im sure these wil be just as good







thanks again xxx


----------

